# iç içe saklanabilen



## shiningstar

Merhaba
Birbiri içinde saklanabilen parçaları olan bir yazı tahtası için "*interstorable*" demek uygun olur mu? Bu kullanımı hiç görmedim, bu nedenle sizin de fikrinizi almak istedim...


----------



## macrotis

Matroşka bebekler gibi bir şeyse *nested* denebilir.


----------



## shiningstar

Aslında tanımı çok belirgin bir şekilde yapılmamış Macrotis. Birbiri içine saklanabilen ve birbiri içinden çıkarılıp uzatılabilen yazı tahtası olarak yapılmış tanım. Dolayısıyla senin matruşka benzetmesi buraya uygun düşebilir. Ya da sadece extendable demek yeterli olur belki de...

Teşekkür ederim


----------



## dawar

Merhaba Shiningstar, duruma göre "interlocked" da denebilir.


----------



## kalamazoo

Or maybe "stackable" which implies that the items will fit together neatly in some way.


----------



## shiningstar

Herkese teşekkür ederim. Thanks Kalamazoo.


----------



## kalamazoo

Here's a picture of some stackable bowls.  http://www.amazon.com/Luminarc-8015495-9-Piece-Stackable-Mixing/dp/B000V6W5ZG

Is this the idea? My Turkish is kind of limited.


----------



## shiningstar

Pretty much close to this kalamazoo. Only, these pieces, as far as I understood from the original text, should stack vertically in each other.  thank you again. It helped much.


----------



## kalamazoo

Each bowl in the picture will fit inside the next larger bowl, although the way they drew the picture each bowl looks like it is "floating" above the larger bowl.  They will all fit inside each other.


----------

